# Goodbye my Hikari



## Hikari (Jul 12, 2011)

I had to put down my beloved Hikari today. He was sick for about 2 months with a disease that I couldn't figure out. The only visible symptoms was labored breathing, and sinking to the tank floor (he wasn't constipated or had parasites). I had talked to a fish expert about it, and she thinks he had fish TB which apparently isn't curable. I had a cupboard full of fish medication and couldn't use any of them because they couldn't treat what he had. He was still eating up until yesterday, then he didn't have the energy to try to get the food anymore. He didn't respond to me anymore either, and I knew he was telling me it was time. I took him to the vet because I couldn't do it myself. They used a small amount of euthasol, and he didn't feel a thing. I put him in a makeshift coffin and keeping it in the shed in our backyard where it'll stay until the Spring so I can give him a proper burial. But I know he's not there anymore, he's now swimming in the river that runs under the Rainbow Bridge. R.I.P. my precious Hikari. You meant the world to me, and I'll miss you forever.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

*sniff, sniff* SIP Hikari.


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm so sorry about your little guy  he was cute!
I found this on TB: http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/disease/tbc.php
It tells all about the symptoms and how to clean the tank after TB..thought it might help!


----------



## Hikari (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks. I'll save that link in case I decide to get another fish and need to clean the tank. But right now I'm missing my little Hikari so much I can't even think of getting another one.  It will probably be a long time before I'm ready.

He didn't actually have the symptoms mentioned on that site, but I read somewhere else that the symptoms for TB can be very subtle too. The only physical signs for my guy was labored breathing and sinking. I've searched for days for what it could be, and TB seems to be the most likely culprit.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Sorry about your loss.


----------



## dmountcornet (Nov 16, 2012)

*Can't forgive myself*

I lost my sweet Blue in the worst way-my own fault. Workmen had gotten his water very dirty so I had to change it, although I was very tired. When I moved him from the tank to the separate bowl he was trapped in the net. No one had ever warned me about this hazard. I Couldn't find him any where. Not until the next morning, did it hit me. I just can't forgive myself for being so stupid. I had nursed him over illness, gotten up all through the night to be sure his water was always just right, always so careful-then I caused his death. I feel so awful. I had him for a year and a half. And I brought him from NYC to Tenn. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

dmountcornet said:


> I lost my sweet Blue in the worst way-my own fault. Workmen had gotten his water very dirty so I had to change it, although I was very tired. When I moved him from the tank to the separate bowl he was trapped in the net. No one had ever warned me about this hazard. I Couldn't find him any where. Not until the next morning, did it hit me. I just can't forgive myself for being so stupid. I had nursed him over illness, gotten up all through the night to be sure his water was always just right, always so careful-then I caused his death. I feel so awful. I had him for a year and a half. And I brought him from NYC to Tenn. I don't know what to do.


You didn't push him out of the net into the separate bowl? Did you leave and forget?
I'm just asking because I'm not too sure.

As of what to do, sit in a quiet spot, close your eyes, then think from your heart and slowly let your little guy go. I know it's hard. I have lost several. :c


----------



## dmountcornet (Nov 16, 2012)

*For Blue*

I thought he had left the net and was in the bowl, but he wasn't. And he and I had been playing and a game, where he jumped up at my finger. So I was so focused on thinking he had jumped out of the bowl, I just didn't even think of looking in the net. Also, I had a new pair of bifocals, I wasn't used to, so I wasn't seeing too well either. It just seemed like a perfect storm of bad things. He was my first fish, and so I didn't know a lot of things. I guess you're right, I just have to let him go. I've lost cats before, but never when it was my fault like this. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

dmountcornet said:


> I thought he had left the net and was in the bowl, but he wasn't. And he and I had been playing and a game, where he jumped up at my finger. So I was so focused on thinking he had jumped out of the bowl, I just didn't even think of looking in the net. Also, I had a new pair of bifocals, I wasn't used to, so I wasn't seeing too well either. It just seemed like a perfect storm of bad things. He was my first fish, and so I didn't know a lot of things. I guess you're right, I just have to let him go. I've lost cats before, but never when it was my fault like this. Thanks for listening.


I see. You're welcome. You can also post your own thread for more support.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

RIP Hikari  Sorry for your loss, Hikari was a nice looking Betta.


----------

